# Understanding Ontario Trillium Divisions



## SeaShell (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to be showing in the Jokers Hill Winter Series at RCRA and I'm very confused about which dividion I should be going in! I can't find a description of any of their divisions, I think I would be in modified childrens ? I'm so confused! I'm 16 and looking to compete over fences and on the flat, fence height around 2'9. If anyone has any advice at all it would be much appreciated! The first show is Feb 11-12


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Childrens division might fit you best, actually. I believe (and could possibly be wrong though) that Childrens is for those aged out of shorties, but not old enough for Adult mods. 

I will search when I get up tomorrow, to try and find division qualifiers/explanations for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Found the division descriptions:_

(a) *Low Hunter (3’) *– Open to all horses and riders. As this division is included in the core program, horses placing in the Low Hunter classes cannot be excused from jogging into the ring prior to receiving their award. Failure to jog will result in the forfeiting of their placing.
(b) *Adult Amateur (3’)* - Riders must have Amateur Status as per Equine Canada rules. Riders may only cross enter into hunter classes where the height does not exceed 3’3” and jumper classes where the height does not exceed 3’9”. See EC Article G309.
(c) *Children's Hunter (3’)* – Open to all juniors. Riders may only cross enter into hunter classes where the height does not exceed 3’3” and jumper classes where the height does not exceed 3’9”. See EC Article G307.
(d) *Modified Junior/Amateur Hunter (3’3) *– Open to all Junior and Adult Amateur riders including Children's Hunter and Adult Amateur riders. 
(e) *Trillium Hunter Hi/Low (3’3”-3’6”)* – Open to all riders except Children's Hunter and Adult Amateur riders at the 3’6” height. Open the Children’s Hunters and Adult Amateurs at the 3’3” height. 
(f) *Short Stirrup Division (21”)* – Riders must meet the ‘C’ Equitation age requirements. Short Stirrup riders are not allowed to enter any other classes except for ‘C’ Equitation on the flat. Short Stirrup riders require OEF, THJA memberships, and silver EC sport licenses. Short Stirrup horses and ponies must have a passport. For the over fences classes there will be a maximum of eight (8) fences, vertical or oxer, to a maximum height of 18". Both horses and ponies may be entered but lines (distances) will not be adjusted.
(g) *Small/Medium Pony *– This division will be split at the Championship Show, and may be split at the zone level if there are sufficient entries.
(h) *Modified Child/Adult Hunter (2’9”)* – Modified Child/Adult Hunter: Open to all horses, Juniors and Amateurs. “No Professionals”. Fences not to exceed 2’9”. Throughout the year the Adults and Children will run under one card with one set of ribbons. At the end of the season the top 7 Adults and the top 7 Children will be invited to attend the championships. At the Championship Show the Adults and Children will be split into two divisions. Riders may enter other divisions with a different horse. Horses may enter other divisions with another rider. 
(i) *Modified Child/Adult Medal (2’9”)* - A relatively simple equitation class over fences. Fences not to exceed 2’9”. A minimum of 6 riders will be called back to do a phase on the flat. Points do not count towards the Modified Child/Adult Division. Throughout the year the class will run under one card with one set of ribbons. At the end of the season the top 7 Adults and the top 7 Children will be invited to attend the championships. At the championships the Adults and Children will be split into two classes. 

(j) *2’6” Open Hunter Division* – Open to horses only. Cross entry into any other divisions for horse/rider combination is not allowed. 

_From the Trillium website. Trillium Hunter Jumper Association_


----------

